
Is the mortality rate of 2019-nCoV 41%? - joopv
https://medicalsciences.stackexchange.com/questions/20970/is-the-mortality-rate-of-2019-ncov-41
======
smt88
Before anyone gets alarmed, tl;dr the answer is no.

